# CFL collection in the bathroom; way too bright



## yuandrew (Dec 18, 2006)

Well, I decide to put about every different brand of compact fluorescent bulbs I have collected into a 6 socket bathroom fixture. I don't call it the "late night bathroom visitor blinder" for nothing.











I might replace the fixture with one that has less sockets and use maybe three or four 7 watt 40 watt equvialent bulbs instead. Anyone know some good low output CFLs ? (prefer vanity globe or capsule style)


----------



## Handlobraesing (Dec 18, 2006)

If you're going to replace the fixture, go with 1 x F32T8 linear lamp fixture. It's good for about 2,600 lumens with 30 watts of input.


----------



## twentysixtwo (Dec 18, 2006)

I have the same issue- my wife had me swap out a 4 bulb for a 5 bulb, and I'm using 4 40 watt hotwires and a single 7 wat in the center - when it's warmed up the single 7 watt puts out more light than any of the 40 watters.

Home Depot, Walmart and Lowes all carry the mini globe style CFL - one brand is "lights of america" but ther appear to be somenew players


----------



## brickbat (Dec 19, 2006)

yuandrew said:


> Anyone know some good low output CFLs ? (prefer vanity globe or capsule style)



I like these 5 Watt CCFLs pretty well:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Tcp-5-watt-Fluo...ryZ20706QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


----------

